# Always look bad in photos!



## laura112 (Nov 13, 2006)

Does anyone ever get really excited bout gettin their photos developed and then when they see themself they just wan2 cry?? This happens to me all the time I rarely take a good photo and just look so ugly in them all! I hate it when you get all dressed up for a special event or a party or something and you think you look good and then you get back the photos and find out u just looked awful. Does this happen to anyone else or is it just me????


----------



## Tanny (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh I know what you mean! It always happens to me, I always get upset. I would be lucky if I ever got a decent pic out of 20! I'm not photogenic, maybe I just want to look like something I'm not, I don't know, I might have expectations, but its good that with a digital camera you can always delete and take some more pics, unlike those on a film. But yeah being on the large side my picture make me look even more bigger. must be a confidence thing. But oh well, as long as I can get some of my eotds on here I'm not that bothered.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 13, 2006)

yea my pics are not what I like to look at...never seem to come out very well...


----------



## LVA (Nov 13, 2006)

yea, everytime i go to a big event or something and i dress up all nice (hair, Mu, clothes ..etc) I feel soo pretty and when the photos come back i look like sh1t. I look fat, face is too pale, weird smile ... etc ... lol

... the onli times my photos come out halfway decent is when i take the pics of myself .. .but even then, only 3 of the 100 photos i take look good ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessimau (Nov 13, 2006)

I totally know what you mean! I've thought I've looked hot before (out at a club) and then saw a photo and I looked totally wrecked! My eyes always close in photos so I'm always looking drunk/stoned. We just have to remind ourselves that even models have to take a whole lot of shots to get that one good one that gets airbrushed and makes the cover. That helps me a little.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 13, 2006)

lol. You're definitely not the only one. Happens to me as well.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 13, 2006)

I think I probably only taken one good photo of my self. Mostly Im so anxious to look good that I dont realize Im pulling funny faces. And lets not even get into the " oh Im so hot" photos . Mine scream "oh Im so drunk and squinty eyed"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## love2482 (Nov 13, 2006)

I know what you mean!! I hate feeling like I've put alot of time and effort into my appearance, and then the pictures turn out horrible!! haha.


----------



## mintesa (Nov 13, 2006)

i know what you mean. especially taking a total front view pic of me, never works. my face becomes a circle, i try to do some for FOTD, but never mind. i just take a side shot. And too close ups, never good either.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 13, 2006)

You are not alone, it happends to the best of us!


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 13, 2006)

Ohh yeah I totally understand you. I feel like that at times I just try to accept it but it sucks lol. While on the other hand someone would say I think you look fab. I would disagree. I am my worst critic. :laughing:


----------



## Tina Marie (Nov 13, 2006)

I hear ya! .. lately I cannot stand the pics i'm in... The pics I like of me are from a few years ago haha


----------



## missprettysara (Nov 13, 2006)

most people are unhappy with photo's much of the time. it is hard to get a good picture when it is posed, and it is hard to get the most flattering candid. some advise take dozens of pictures that way there is a chance that there will be one you like.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 13, 2006)

Nope complete opposite for me. I love the way I look in photos always good which I hate because people always say your skin looks amazing and your great just because of my photos but I dont look near that good in person. I would rather look bad in photos and good in person.


----------



## MacForMe (Nov 13, 2006)

I feel ya on this. I've developed this "hide behind everyone else" thing that I do.. It annoys the crap outta people! But I HATE the way I look. its like Ew!! DO I REALLY LOOK THAT BAD?


----------



## vav (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, it happens all the time, i'm not photogenic i guess, But i know a girl who looks almost better in photos than in reality.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am not a photogenic person at all. I am definitely my worst critic, so that doesn't help. Everyone else will like the pictures, but I always hate them.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 14, 2006)

I totally understand. I always will think I look great, and then in pictures I look like total sh*t. I have a little "habit" of taking pictures of myself randomly - just because I wnat to look good in like one picture, but I never do. Maybe one out of like every 100 pictures will I like. I just don't get it. That's why I always wonder if I was a celebrity if they could MAKE me look good in pictures (what with lighting, etc.). I feel that I'm really not that ugly as I come out in pictures. I can't be. Because I don't look the same in pictures as I do in the mirror.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 14, 2006)

i always look drunk or stoned in photos that involve flash (which is like everything pretty much). it really really really sucks.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

It used to happen to me... Well, without a digi, it still does... It definitely stinks!


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 14, 2006)

i'm usually never in pictures!!! we take 200 pics at christmas or whatever and I might manage to make it into one!!! now if I take pics of myself .....like here for fotd and stuff like that........I always look like a hideous monster, like a deer in the head lights!!!! now professional portraits I must say turn out really well for me!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 14, 2006)

you're not the only one!!!

I look terrible in photos, and I usually look the same in every single pic.

On top of that, I have small eyes to begin with, and I can't keep my eyes from closing whenever flash goes off.

So I get really horrible pics with my eyes closed... ugh


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 14, 2006)

welcome to the club


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't worry, this is happened to me as well sometimes, but I always try to smile in front of camera so I won't be looking so bad even when I'm not wearing any makeup or having a bad hair day lol.


----------



## Maja (Nov 14, 2006)

This thread here has some tips on how to look good in photos. You might find some useful.


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting out the link Maja.


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the link Maja!!! :laughing:


----------



## ramya_psk (Nov 14, 2006)

I too face the same problem when i take the snap.i dont have a photogenic face and it hardly look nice.i dont know how to solve this problem and sometime i look dark and awkward


----------



## Kathy (Nov 14, 2006)

As you can tell you're not alone. I'm not very photogenic either and I'm also not as thin as I used to be in my younger years. Then, a camera adds 10 lbs. and I end up not too happy with how I photograph.


----------



## ZMM (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't even look like the same person in photos. Somehow I always turn out looking like a mouse(literally)


----------



## Leony (Nov 15, 2006)

Girls try this!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f29...nic-41092.html


----------



## Tanny (Nov 15, 2006)

This is one photo out of 50 that came out somewhat decent otherwise you see all my blemishes and red sensitive looking cheeks and whatnot. I still look a bit fat around the face though...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Attachment 27242


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Nov 15, 2006)

Always happens to me! my pics hardly ever look how i do in real life or maybe i see someone different in the mirror lol, hmmm but maybe not because alot of people say i look different in pics too!


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 16, 2006)

you are very beauitful!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh man, I look pretty dang bad in almost every single photo I take. I can't take a decent photo to save my life!

I am the least photogenic person on the face of the planet, and it takes tons of makeup and thousands of photos for me to even look halfway decent!


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 16, 2006)

Mine always turn out bad, I dont think people ever really like there photos. My mom likes mine though.


----------



## Gervaise (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeh, I know. The only photos I look good in are the pics I take myself.


----------



## Missboo (Nov 16, 2006)

Me! And I always get excited about new pictures cause I thnk "maybe I'll finally have a good picture of myself" but it never happens.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 16, 2006)

Once you find the right angles and lighting it's not so hard.


----------



## laura112 (Nov 16, 2006)

lol SimplyElegant you need to put a pic up in your avatar to prove it! x


----------



## yupyupme (Nov 16, 2006)

you should take more photos of yourself - it helps to find out how to look your best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## charish (Nov 16, 2006)

i never like me in photos. well sometimes, but hardly ever. i do know some people who look better in photos than what they really look like or just as good .


----------



## Liz906 (Nov 16, 2006)

Trust me its not you, its more likely the photographer or the equipement. I'll bet if you took a photo where the lighting is good (so you don't have to use a flash) you'll look great! I dabble in photography and good photos are all about good lighting. You could be dressed to the nines with face perfectly made up, but if you take your pic standing in a dark room with dark walls (the worse is probably red) you're gonna look tired and drunk. Next time there is an overcast or cloudy day, grab your digital camera and take a few shots, I think you'll find those pictures will come out MUCH nicer.


----------



## sweetcaramel1 (Nov 17, 2006)

i had to learn to appreciate myself. not all my pics are perfect but with a little makeup and the right angle they're not too shabby.


----------



## Tanny (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh thanks dee, but believe me this is very rare look from me. lol


----------



## laura112 (Nov 17, 2006)

That photo of you looks lovely Charish!


----------



## apertures (Nov 17, 2006)

UGH this is the most frustrating thing in the world!! I always wonder....is that ACTUALLY how I look?!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Nov 18, 2006)

Thats exactly how i end up feeling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skegma (Nov 18, 2006)

this is exactely what happen to me, it's better to look good in person not in pictures

:frown: :frown: :frown:


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 21, 2006)

happens to me all the time! it makes my boyfriend so angry because he wants pics of us, but i refuse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheDevil567 (Jan 3, 2013)

I totally know what you mean!  Whenever I look at my school pictures, I look like I'm gonna murder someone!!!  Whenever I try to smile, I always end up creeping myself out.  My friends always say that I look really pretty.  They always look great in pictures! I think that they are just trying to say that to make myself feel better.  Its not working.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 12, 2013)

lol the one yearbook photo I actually liked was the year we had our senior portraits instead--which I didn't like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. in all my childhood pics, I look like I'm showing my teeth for a dentist--I guess because a real laugh/smile is different from posing on front of a camera.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone...

            I am also facing this kind of problem in my pictures also. Infact I also look different in each and every picture. I don't know why this happens to my pictures.


----------



## ckelly10 (Mar 28, 2013)

I donâ€™t know what you all mean - I look great all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha!!! Being serious this really annoys me, I will get ready for a party or whatever and then when the photos get unleashed on Facebook and I have a look I always think I look terrible. Itâ€™s weird because when I look at myself in the mirror I see a different person then when I look at myself photos? I went on hol last October and out of the 400 and odd pics (yes I am trigger happy) I only shared like 4 on Facebook that I thought I looked ok on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ericachristina (Apr 6, 2013)

We can't all look good all the time. I hate taking photos when I go on vacation to warmer climates because although I have pretty clear skin when I get into that heat everything just goes haywire. There is some info online on how to take a good photo, I think you have to work with your good angles...other than that I just smile and deal with it.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *laura112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone ever get really excited bout gettin their photos developed and then when they see themself they just wan2 cry?? This happens to me all the time I rarely take a good photo and just look so ugly in them all! I hate it when you get all dressed up for a special event or a party or something and you think you look good and then you get back the photos and find out u just looked awful. Does this happen to anyone else or is it just me????


 You're not alone dear.. it happens with me as well.. Don't worry !! I look good in mirror rather than in pics, then I started taking photos where lighting is good or some pretty places like parks etc.. out of 10 pics atleast 4 will comes out good lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mostly importantly don't concentrate on how you going to look in pics just smile and take pics in different angles.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 15, 2013)

Haha, someone found and resurrected this thread after almost 7 years!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, someone found and resurrected this thread after almost 7 years!


 Lol... even i haven't noticed this ... omg after 7 years .. resurrected ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But still people are facing the same problem .. thats why thread is re-activated I suppose


----------



## Tamsi (Apr 19, 2013)

Ha, just joined the forum and found this, only realized just now how old it is. At least now we can use photoshop, lol.

But I'm the same. I get ready, think I look ok then see pictures and feel awful that that's how I really looked. And when I moan about my photos it sounds like I'm saying 'in real life I look much better!' which sounds big headed.


----------



## SistaPlease (Apr 19, 2013)

just practice taking pictures of yourself and find what works for you. remember how you posed yourself in your selfies and i promise that you will look better in pictures. did anyone ever watch americas next top model? you have to practice even your most basic expressions, in the bathroom mirror, to get a good photo. oh and remember... smile wit yo eyez! haha


----------



## Rooftrellen (May 1, 2013)

lol,haha.rc helicopter


----------



## therapeuticglam (May 2, 2013)

Yeah I feel the same too. Whenever I look at my taken pictures I find myself ugly. It always happen everytime.


----------



## therapeuticglam (May 2, 2013)

Yeah I feel the same too. Whenever I look at my taken photos I feel ugly and like it doesn't look anything like me(laughs).


----------



## PurpleLace (May 19, 2013)

Oh I haaaate photos of myself 



 I don't think I'm photogenic at all and I just see my flaws. I always look miserable/chubby/forced/asymmetrical/weird/insert putdown here. The ease other people seem to have with taking pictures of themselves and showing them on Facebook only makes me feel more grumpy and embarrassed about my own photos and how I feel about them. It's a common feeling, though, I think. I'm sure we are just MUCH more tough on ourselves than necessary!!


----------



## lovelycandygurl (May 19, 2013)

I'm better now than I used to be but maybe that's due to getting my teeth fixed. So I can smile and not think how ugly my teeth look.


----------



## greice (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, we are in a same condition,looks bad in photo and mirror


----------



## SanPS (May 23, 2013)

Me too, that's why I don't like taking photo


----------



## amoxirat (May 23, 2013)

I have the same problem.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My photogenic friend suggested I just start taking a ton of pictures of myself, and I'll figure out what poses/angles/etc work for me, but I just try to avoid cameras.


----------

